# Why are they so predictable and think they're slick?



## Wisenedup (Mar 2, 2013)

Friend's son and daughter in law...

She loses weight. Starts running short marathons.

Starts going out for multiple GNO's. 

He's home watching the kids.

Loses more weight.

On a couple GNO's, she stays out all night, phone is off. Explanation is she got drunk, stayed at a friends house, and the "phone died".

She's constantly confrontational with him now. Mean spirited, snarky remarks.

He can't do anything right.

Inventing reasons to start arguments.

Gets hair done, a completely different style.

Continues going out for extended GNO's.

Gets tattoo professing "love" (right in the middle of the turmoil of a disolving marriage).

Says they should separate. Needs time to "find herself".

Goes out that very same night for another extended "GNO".

Running around, seemingly happy as can be, again, in the middle of what should be this life changing, traumatic event.

He moves out. Within hours she has her status on FB updated to "separated". Posts like "you can't move forward if you keep looking back" and "sometimes things happen for a reason".

Let's see, what am I missing...that's right, when he is baffled and asks her if she's cheating, she accuses HIM of cheating.

Phuggin' disgusting. She's caught in the fog and listening the the bullchit some jerkoff is tossing at her to get into her pants. And throwing away her family at the same time.

At least he seems to be playing it fairly right (were I him, I'd have not moved out of the house though). He's out, and is not playing the doormat.

My bet is in a few months after new d!ck gets sick of dealing with the reality of a single mom with kids, that the party is over, he'll move on to his next target (or another target already in hand), and she'll be crawling back to hubby begging for forgiveness.

No solid proof yet from his end, but seeing her follow such a script leaves little doubt.

What a phuckin' shame. How freakin' predictable. And how pathetic she appears to everyone but her.


----------



## BlackjackBob (Nov 9, 2012)

They truly do tend to think, behave and rationalize in the same way like a horde of glitchy robots. I discovered this myself when I began reading this forum while I suspected my ex of having affairs. The spell cheaters are typically under, how they all follow the same pattern or "script", is interesting in an odd way, I must admit.

You say the OM will eventually target somebody else. Are you sure he is even aware your friend's daughter in-law told the OM about your friend's son? Might she be playing him too? 

Or do you know if the OM is married as well? If so, the friend's son should reveal the affair to OM's wife.

At the least, the son should get tested for STDs. Who knows what his wife might have passed onto him.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

You left out him being called jealous, insecure and controlling.

And the passworded accounts and texting. 

And the it is my body and I will do what I want with it.


----------



## BlackjackBob (Nov 9, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> You left out him being called jealous, insecure and controlling.
> 
> And the passworded accounts and texting.
> 
> And the it is my body and I will do what I want with it.


And...

"You're the biggest mistake I ever made."

Or it's twin sibling

"I never wanted to marry you."


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Since there are kids involved, why not let him post here to try to get her out of the 'fog', he may have a chance.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats why they call it the fog. A waywards perception is way different then what normal folks see.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

File closed for your friend and his son?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

This might not be all bad. She sounds pretty stupid. If she thinks she's "in love" and this other guy is her dream-come-true, she might be incredibly motivated to get out of the marriage, maybe motivated enough to give up custody of the kids. My ex did. Signed both kids right over to me. One wasn't even my biological son. Waived all rights to my retirement plans, even agreed to pay me child support (which she never actually paid). If I were your son, I'd get back in the house and really act like I was intending to be there forever. She'd be getting flowers, I'd be asking her to go to counseling....all designed to convince her I had no intention of going anywhere. Let her get crazy desperate to "move on with her life" and then slip her the papers to sign. After it doesn't work out with Romeo, it'd be too late, she would have already crapped on her own shoes.


----------



## eric415 (Feb 11, 2013)

Crazy how stupid they are. Accusing the husband of cheating is insane. Get him on here even if he wants to divorce. The combined knowledge of everyone on here is so helpful. And he needs to get back in the house and her out.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I would agree very stereotypical, but what about the guys who just used escorts from time to time? How do you catch that? Cause there is no change, no suspisciou, or doubt.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> I would agree very stereotypical, but what about the guys who just used escorts from time to time? How do you catch that? Cause there is no change, no suspisciou, or doubt.


I take it that that is your situation. Similar to mine. It would be so much easier if it was an affair or such like. But irregular NSA means it is virtually undetectable. And by the time something seems suspicious the time has gone. And so Only hindsight suspicions apply. And how do you sort that one out?


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

BlackjackBob said:


> And...
> 
> "You're the biggest mistake I ever made."
> 
> ...


Let's not leave out the obligatory "ILYBNILWY".


----------

